

Was the Soviet 1923 Male Birth Cohort Doomed by World War II? (2014) - soundsop
http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/markharrison/entry/was_the_soviet/

======
louithethrid
Shocking is also how they died. On 40 years ago on our farm worked a heavily
alcoholic tank-driver from the eastern front- when drunk he would ramble about
what happend there.

The sovjet officers told there hastily trained recruits that they had Anti-
Tank-Guns who could penetrant german tanks. They could not. So the tank would
drive along the dug emergency trench. One Tankchain in the trenches. They
would fire. They would be crushed. Dont remember the length - but about one
day of nightmarish driving of this.

------
htns
Despite having tried to google it a few times, I have never found a table of
deaths by birth year over WWI or WWII for any country. You'd think it would be
on Wikipedia. Even rough estimates would make for a nice blog post.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Look for actuarial tables. They are used to set life insurance rates.

~~~
maxerickson
They frequently exclude WWII as an extraordinary event.

------
dghf
Possibly more shocking, more than 60% of men who were born in 1923 and still
alive in 1941 would die during the War (assuming I've understood the article
correctly and my maths is sound).

~~~
juhanima
No. Surviving to 1941: 1,800, wartime mortality: 700, surviving to 1946:
1,100.

700/1,800 = 38%

~~~
dghf
Oops. You're right, I took the 1946 figure as the 1941 one (700/1100 > 60%).

Still, 38% is pretty bad.

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.aircrewremembered.com/](http://www.aircrewremembered.com/)

------
moomin
Although a classic case of Betteridge's Law, it's a fascinating article.

